# Earnings per Year



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Earnings a Year???????*​
10,000 or less3511.36%11-15k3110.06%16-20k3210.39%21-25k5317.21%26-35k7825.32%40k or above7925.65%


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

how much would you guys say you earn per year on an everage basis in your main full time job, as i jusr want to get a rough idea for college what the average earnings is over the uk

and also please state what you do for a full time job if you wouldnt mind

cheers guys!


----------



## mickkeen (Jul 11, 2007)

Electrician.

21-25k depending on where im working it can go up to as much as 50k.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

40k plus bonus usualy 7-12 k i own a quarter share of an access flooring company


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

If you want to know the average earnings of the UK then look it up, I believe it's only about 15k.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

yh but i know a load of guys who earn a lot more than that and because i am doing economics alongside with my business course i have to get a sort of survey done with ppl's earning and where better than on here as it has loads of members from all ova the UK and overseas as well (even though it does not really apply to them, sorry guys)


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

but is it really supposed to be that low then?

is that taking into a/c part time workers or just full time?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

it was above 40k last year but the basic is around 30k, its basically from call-out etc...which I like to call "forced fukin overtime" which I hate doing.

I log on at home and work in my own area without any hassle from the gaffers...unless I fvck up.

Im an "emergency gas engineer"......whooo


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Ghetto superstar, 6.8 billion per year.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

am you corgi then jimmy?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Ghetto superstar, 6.8 billion per year


not as much as me then cus i made 7 lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I think the average UK wage Chris is around 25-30k I believe, im sure I saw this somewhere a while a go.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

not in your case then lol your always better than average :rolleye11


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> am you corgi then jimmy?


Yes mate, we all have to do that [email protected]

I always planned on working for miself but im happy with what I earn and its a secure job, good pension, sick pay etc


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

thats what you need m8 especially the good money


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> not in your case then lol your always better than average :rolleye11


lmao.......all that [email protected] sh1tty overtime.

On a saturday or Sunday in winter we'll do a nailed on 17+ hours and its about £25 an hour, hard to turn down tb h mate with the little un' we have now etc.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

yh same situation with me bud but i dont earn as much lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I earn about 16k per year but that is doing 2 jobs


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> thats what you need m8 especially the good money


Thats it Chris, I mean I moan like fuk about the job but in reality not many firms now have sick pay and good pensions etc, we got taken over by United Utilities who are a big firm, something like 17k workers worldwide.

Our workforce or 80% of it is only 10 yrs away from retirement age, so me at 29...im one of the youngest...lol....they didn't recruit in this area (Yorkshire) for like 10 yrs so we have no young uns' coming through....we tend to get worked to fuk but its prolly best job iv e ever had, Im doing something that could potentially and does at times save lives so there is some satisfaction from the job, also have to deal with a lot of [email protected] too.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Im doing something that could potentially and does at times save lives so there is some satisfaction from the job, also have to deal with a lot of [email protected] too.


LMAO, & I bet you deal with them in the usual polite & curteous manner as always Jimmy....?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Last I heard the average wage was around £22k PA.

Jimmy get your self sorted, you'll be so much more satisfied, why give others money for your hard work?

As a friend of mine would say, "Don't be a plodder"


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Last I heard the average wage was around £22k PA.
> 
> Jimmy get your self sorted, you'll be so much more satisfied, *why give others money for your hard work?*
> 
> As a friend of mine would say, "Don't be a plodder"


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> LMAO, & I bet you deal with them in the usual polite & curteous manner as always Jimmy....?


Ive been known to lose my temper a bit, some ppl are idiots though, they moan if the gas gets cut off, but wanted you there in the first place to make it safe......wtf can you do??

One guy once locked his front door and told me I wasn't leaving until I sorted it out...I tried talking to him for about 20 mins but he was a thick cvnt, didn't want to know, in the end i just closed up the tool box and walked straight upto him, he ended up moving out the way and backing down, last thing you need at work is slapping the customer......lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nytol said:


> Last I heard the average wage was around £22k PA.
> 
> Jimmy get your self sorted, you'll be so much more satisfied, why give others money for your hard work?
> 
> As a friend of mine would say, "Don't be a plodder"


yeah tbh thats what im turning into, same old, day in, day out......I know I should really have a bit more focus and desire to do better.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Five-O said:


> yeah tbh thats what im turning into, same old, day in, day out......I know I should really have a bit more focus and desire to do better.


Well make a start towards doing something about it, no time like the present, otherwise you'll end up being 3 years down the line still saying the same thing.

Where as if you did something, in 3 years you could have your own very successful little business, ripping off people for their gas repairs,  , working your own hours, answering to no one, (Except your 2 girls  ), and your stress levels should be much reduced.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Five-O said:


> Ive been known to lose my temper a bit, some ppl are idiots though, they moan if the gas gets cut off, but wanted you there in the first place to make it safe......wtf can you do??
> 
> One guy once locked his front door and told me I wasn't leaving until I sorted it out...I tried talking to him for about 20 mins but he was a thick cvnt, didn't want to know, in the end i just closed up the tool box and walked straight upto him, he ended up moving out the way and backing down, last thing you need at work is slapping the customer......lol


Do you work for National Grid or Transco by any chance?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Well im semi retired 

I only post at home, so you can tell i dont work much lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nytol said:


> Well make a start towards doing something about it, no time like the present, otherwise you'll end up being 3 years down the line still saying the same thing.
> 
> Where as if you did something, in 3 years you could have your own very successful little business, ripping off people for their gas repairs,  , working your own hours, answering to no one, (Except your 2 girls  ), and your stress levels should be much reduced.


I know your right mate, ill prolly have to start doing a few side jobs and save up some start money to spring it into action. Getting a customer base or a long term contract to secure some regular work.

Like you say, no time is ever better than the present


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> Do you work for National Grid or Transco by any chance?


Yes mate, we used to be Transco but up here in Yorks, Cumbria, North East we work under the Northern Gas network label, still the same personnel etc doing the same job, its just that Transco lost the right to hold all the emergency contracts in the UK so other firms could come in and bid for them. I think they lost ours, Scotland and the south West.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Five-O said:


> Yes mate, we used to be Transco but up here in Yorks, Cumbria, North East we work under the Northern Gas network label, still the same personnel etc doing the same job, its just that Transco lost the right to hold all the emergency contracts in the UK so other firms could come in and bid for them. I think they lost ours, Scotland and the south West.


I thought you might big lad, I used to work for National Grid Transco about 2-3 years ago, I was one of the guys who had to call the drivers about their tools, etc most boring job Ive ever done!

is there anything that you feel you would actually enjoy doing Five-O?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> I thought you might big lad, I used to work for National Grid Transco about 2-3 years ago, I was one of the guys who had to call the drivers about their tools, etc most boring job Ive ever done!
> 
> is there anything that you feel you would actually enjoy doing Five-O?


You know mate, I just don't know, theres times when im happy with what im doing then im not, swings and roundabouts, im sure i can be a depressive fvck at times but just shrug it off, at times I never feel happy, and I fukin well should be because im not in a bad situation atll tbh.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Five-O said:


> I know your right mate, ill prolly have to start doing a few side jobs and save up some start money to spring it into action. Getting a customer base or a long term contract to secure some regular work.
> 
> Like you say, no time is ever better than the present


Exactly what you need to do, that way you are not risking anything, all it will mean is a bit more work short term, for the side jobs, but the reward is the more money too, the more people you get work from, the more referrals you will get, (assuming you do not wreck their systems,  ), and it should end up taking off by itself.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looks like we are all fookin skint then!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Kezz said:


> looks like we are all fookin skint then!!


I actually thought it looked as if we were doing rather well, more in the 40k+ than any other Category, (at the time I write this).


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

120k run my Dads security firm


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Ive been known to lose my temper a bit, some ppl are idiots though, they moan if the gas gets cut off, but wanted you there in the first place to make it safe......wtf can you do??
> 
> One guy once locked his front door and told me I wasn't leaving until I sorted it out...I tried talking to him for about 20 mins but he was a thick cvnt, didn't want to know, in the end i just closed up the tool box and walked straight upto him, he ended up moving out the way and backing down, last thing you need at work is slapping the customer......lol


HAHA, when i worked for Hydro electric, i heard a story about an engineer getting taken hostage by an elderly couple! wasn't you by any chance?!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

My accountant says I earned just over £5k last year...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> HAHA, when i worked for Hydro electric, i heard a story about an engineer getting taken hostage by an elderly couple! wasn't you by any chance?!


lol...nah the OAP's are the best cos they've known hard times...they just throw loads of cups of tea my way and plenty of biscuits...lmao....its the young ones that are really petty [email protected], they expect everythign for nowt, think the world owe them a living.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TH&S said:


> My accountant says I earned just over £5k last year...


you forgot the two "00" at the end mate...lol

5k??? go on explain.............


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

10k look after my disabled partner.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm a Civil Servant and earn just under £30k, though I am considering applying for a job in another Department that would mean a not inconsiderable pay cut...

Average wage in the UK is about £22k, but that is distorted by a small number of people who earn shedloads (footballers, etc). A more meaningful measure is the median wage, which is generally lower.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I earn 33k in the Army but it is said that with the various benifits you get in the Army that its worth about 10k-12k a year more.:gun:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ whats those then?


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Free medical and dentist. Cheaper housing if you choose it. But 10-12k???


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cheap housing, don't pay council tax, travel to work money, i have spent most of the last 10 years abroad in Germany and you get LOA (Living Overseas Allowance). When abroad you don't pay TV licence, road tax, council tax, or any VAT on fuel, cars or any goods, hence the 25k UK spec SAAB which i only paid 17k for. Its good paying less than 30p a litre for fuel and having no speed limits!

There will be lots i am missing but it gives you a general idea. The main one is the Armed Forces pension which is way better than the police, nurses or teachers etc, it non contribrituary and is worth well over 250k.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh yeah forgot free med and dental i am getting a wisdom tooth out on wednesday!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Pension is the main one but defo 10-12 easy. Depending on circumstances could be alot more if i think about. But 10-12 is generally what is thought.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Very cheap housing, don't pay council tax, travel to work money, i have spent most of the last 10 years abroad in Germany and you get LOA (Living Overseas Allowance). When abroad you don't pay TV licence, road tax, council tax, or any VAT on fuel, cars or any goods, hence the 25k UK spec SAAB which i only paid 17k for. Its good paying less than 30p a litre for fuel and having no speed limits!
> 
> There will be lots i am missing but it gives you a general idea. The main one is the Armed Forces pension which is way better than the police, nurses or teachers etc, it non contribrituary and is worth well over 250k.


33k seems a lot for someone in the army, what rank are you mate? thats certainly not a lance jack or corporals pay surely? 

and could explain the pension scheme? it sounds to me like you've been in a while, Id be suprised if they were offering salaries like that to new squaddies and a non contributery pension sheme. My mate left the Marines (I know thats the navy) cos the pay was sh1te never earned anywhere near that, even when in Iraq for 9 months.

If your based in Germany im assuming your either an officer on that pay or in a tank regiment or something?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been in for 12 years and i am a Sergeant, and a good guess with Tanks i am a Tank Commander.

With regards to new entrants i am in a good position to answer that as i am in recruiting.

New recruits get paid around 13k a year whilst they are in training, the length of training depends on the job it could be anything from 28 weeks to 18 months for a technical job. Those who get a technical job will generally jump straight to LCpl wage after training though. On completion of training a new entrant would then go to 17k and then get 2 pay rises a year plus promotion depending on performance.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Five-O said:


> If your based in Germany im assuming your either an officer on that pay or in a tank regiment or something?


There are only 2 pay bands in the Army so tank soldiers get paid the same as infantry (in most ranks) and alot of other jobs.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

when i was called station officer i was worth 36k now as watch manager im worth 33.5k good eh


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

fozy can you be in the army and still bodybuild properly?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Five-O said:


> and could explain the pension scheme?


This won't be 100% but i will try and keep it short and simple. Whilst in the Army you never pay a penny into a pension like i said its non contribrituary. You qualify for your half pension on 12 years which is quite small, you will only get about 8-10k when you leave and a pension when you turn 55. The full pension is when you do 22 years, and this depends on what rank you get. As an example when you leave on your 22 year point you will get around 50k golden hand shake followed by £800 per month until you turn 55 (generally 15 years) and then that will go up to £1500 per month till the day you die.

Typically for those that join at 16 -18 years old you will reach your 22 year point when you are 40 years old, so still young enough to start a second career depending on motivation.

Bare in mind though this is just a rough guide there are alot of factors like age on enlistment and what rank you achieve, and 22 years isn't the max now you can extend past that.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> can you be in the army and still bodybuild properly?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I actually thought it looked as if we were doing rather well, more in the 40k+ than any other Category, (at the time I write this).


i think there was only 1 40k er when i wrote it, lol


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> fozy can you be in the army and still bodybuild properly?


It depends on your job really and how busy you are obviously drugs are a non starter as we get randomly tested. I did weight training about 5 years ago for a few months but when i deployed to Kosovo we were really busy so i never kept it up as it really demotivates you when you spend months getting to a certain standard and can't train for a while and go back to square one. Some tours the only entertainment is the gym for 6 months so you can really commit to it.

But to answer your question Yes you can. I have a 9-5 desk job at the moment so i can go to the gym during working hours, good to break up the day!!! When your traveling around and busy it can be hard but its down to your own motivation i suppose like in any other job.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

fozyspilgrims said:


> This won't be 100% but i will try and keep it short and simple. Whilst in the Army you never pay a penny into a pension like i said its non contribrituary. You qualify for your half pension on 12 years which is quite small, you will only get about 8-10k when you leave and a pension when you turn 55. The full pension is when you do 22 years, and this depends on what rank you get. As an example when you leave on your 22 year point you will get around 50k golden hand shake followed by £800 per month until you turn 55 (generally 15 years) and then that will go up to £1500 per month till the day you die.
> 
> Typically for those that join at 16 -18 years old you will reach your 22 year point when you are 40 years old, so still young enough to start a second career depending on motivation.
> 
> Bare in mind though this is just a rough guide there are alot of factors like age on enlistment and what rank you achieve, and 22 years isn't the max now you can extend past that.


Cheers for explaining that mate, I appreciate it, learn sumat new everyday. 

It doesn't sound too bad at all in all honesty.


----------



## linkbailey (Oct 3, 2007)

min £22400 any thing up to about 35000, painter and decorator, depends where i work and if im on price


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

tax evading student bum - about 4000 a year all of which will need to be paid back at some point!


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

50k+ a year with overtime (plus expenses) and I get a non cont pension like the army so 'in real' terms its even more (plus my overtime goes toward my pension too - thanks!!)

I love my job and it doesnt stop me training and gives me enough time off to see everyone I want plus great annual leave (30 days a year plus 11 bank hol and time off in lieu)

Sweet.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Earnings wise its hard to tell, I've only been working 3 years full time and I have never started the year and finished the year on the same money, and I get bonus and shares and stuff too as well as benifits and lunch allowance every day of £15! It makes it sound like a lot of money but after Tax and stuff its hard to see where it all goes! I earn at least double my age, but depends on the success of the firm.

I'm an Infrastructure Analyst for a Hedge Fund (investments/trading), I make sure that all our systems are up to date and working well, and R & D things that we may need to bring in. Its good fun and varied, but long hours and stressful.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> I'm an Infrastructure Analyst for a Hedge Fund (investments/trading)


So you make sure the systems are in place so that other people can earn millions a year!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i earn enough to provide for my family and that's all that matters to me to be honest....

Magic do you use cable management software to detail your infrastructure??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Squatty: Yeah basically, the trading apps are the most important, but we have a team or 30 software guys in NY who deal with those, I am more involved with hardware and networks.

Paul we only use Cisco works at the moment to detail the switches and routing, but I may revisit this later in the year when we move office in Aug/Sep. Is it something that you are involved in?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i am the consultant for a very popular CM product some clients use it to intergrate with Cisco Works as well.....

Let me know if you want more info mate and i will PM you....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i am the consultant for a very popular CM product some clients use it to intergrate with Cisco Works as well.....
> 
> Let me know if you want more info mate and i will PM you....


PM'd

J


----------



## pudzianowski (Jan 27, 2008)

last year i brought in just over 31k im a self employed brickie


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Interestingly the Modal average fits in with the national average.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i work for my sel so earn what i earn some years it might be only enough to pay the mortgage

but i know loads of lads who dont clear 10g a year.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm on £31.5k per year with no overtime. But can earn over £40k on the agencies. I'm a HGV class 1 driver.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Only 16 so im still at high school, im joining in the convo though.

£10 pocket money a week so thats £520 a year.

In school holidays i can labour for my dad and his partner and get £150 a week, cash in hand.

Also getting a job inbetween finishing exams in june and going on holiday in august. Dont fancy working for under £5 an hour though but so far ive only looked at asda, bnq, trebaron. Also at my local racecourse Haydock i could get £50 for litter picking on race days.

Not to bad.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

£23K and I'm a civil servant. The pay isn't great for the job I do, but in theory I get a pension (assuming they haven't scrapped it by the time I retire), reasonable holiday entitlement and flexible working hours. Unfortunately I never get any overtime and there are no promotion prospects unless I go to London, but otherwise it's not a bad job.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Beklet said:


> are no promotion prospects unless I go to London


But would you really want to work in 100PS? I was mad for a promotion back in the old NKBH days and applied for a job with the Lorry Road User Charge.... which was promptly shut down! Just as well I was rejected. I got promoted to HEO just over a year ago and it's been much better.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> But would you really want to work in 100PS? I was mad for a promotion back in the old NKBH days and applied for a job with the Lorry Road User Charge.... which was promptly shut down! Just as well I was rejected. I got promoted to HEO just over a year ago and it's been much better.


No way! There are jobs in Stratford, Euston and the like but even with excess fares, the season ticket and extra 4 hours travelling a day would do me in!!!

I'm fitted for HEO, and a couple of ours retire in the next couple of years - anything to avoid going into the Revenue!!!! 

I wondered what happened to that charge - I don't even know what the department does these days I hide in a corner and hope they leave me alone :behindsof


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

34k manager at a pharma company


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

TH&S said:


> My accountant says I earned just over £5k last year...


I dont think I'm far off you mate!


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

I work for local co-op , the job aint that bad but the pay is £5.60 left college last summer wih BTEC National in Business equal to A levels could go to uni but Not going to am finding it hard to find job that pays 15k which is average where I live ,


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the reason the uk wage is low is if you earn so much then they tax the hell out of you so anyone with a high paid job has a little play around and suddenly they arnt technically a uk resident and the dos is offshore.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Warstu said:


> I work for local co-op , the job aint that bad but the pay is £5.60 left college last summer wih BTEC National in Business equal to A levels could go to uni but Not going to am finding it hard to find job that pays 15k which is average where I live ,


If you can study further then do it. A little effort now for a bigger party later on.

But you avatar does not look like you want to think too much?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i dont want to know, ive got a big tax bill coming in October! 

Ben


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

£ 40k per year plus bonus and car, working as a quantity surveyor for a groundworks contractor.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

poor student  so less than 10k pa xD


----------



## X Adam X (Nov 15, 2007)

I earned about 35k in recruitment but my colleague sitting next to me got £95k the cow!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

im a business manager and earn 25k a year, i also dable in property and make roughly 100k buying and selling land with building permission but that goes back into more property


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

International Business in IT

Well above the high level.

STOW


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL @ the proverbial p1ssing contest...

And theres poor old me and Tainted Soul on our £5k PA...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Damn I feel such a pov now :redface:


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

TH&S said:


> And theres poor old me and Tainted Soul on our £5k PA...


Just remember how they brought down Al Capone....


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> guys remember this
> 
> work to live not live to work
> 
> ...


that would be ideal if more women thought like that---not the case tho

and obviuosly looked like that


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TH&S said:


> LOL @ the proverbial p1ssing contest...
> 
> And theres poor old me and Tainted Soul on our £5k PA...


And me.....awaiting me P60(i think its called) so i can claim me tax back!!:tongue10:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pompey Tim said:


> Just remember how they brought down Al Capone....


Luckily for me I'm not a gangsta, and I haven't crossed Sean Connery and Kevin Costner....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Pompey Tim said:


> Just remember how they brought down Al Capone....


Tony Soprano seems to be doing just fine!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

somewhere between 35 and 40k... ( no category in poll) as a lorry driver...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not with stobarts surely???


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I hit 39k at swan valley 2 yrs back.

32 k now if I have no sickies, which is highly unlikely


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Not with stobarts surely???


yep.....

its only the extras and the amount of hours i do that make it pay that much. Working nights and doing the thursday-monday shift bumps it up too. if it was just basic wages, no meal money, ops bonus or night out money then it would be a lot less....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, but you could earn the same without staying out or away from home in a multitude of places round byb you....

I just don't see why you work for such a crap payer when there are loads of places crying out for good drivers that pay shed loads...


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey the £40k+ limit is too low.

There are so many professional jobs that hit above £80k, so to group 40k with 80k seems odd.

I get £42k per year + health care + pension + share options etc.... as an electronic design engineer in the telecoms sector. Pretty easy as long as you can put up with internet surfing all day!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Yes, but you could earn the same without staying out or away from home in a multitude of places round byb you....
> 
> I just don't see why you work for such a crap payer when there are loads of places crying out for good drivers that pay shed loads...


trust me, when i get settled i think this job is getting elbowed. the work is easy now i am not doing nights out and i'll see whats going out there...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> I hit 39k at swan valley 2 yrs back.
> 
> 32 k now if I have no sickies, which is highly unlikely


I reguarly rape our sick pay scheme...:rolleye11:thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Definitely.....

I have to do all the paid sick days....It's in my religion


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Im 21 and i earn 13k per year.

Its absolute crap.

Im a civil servant, but with my qualifications (9 gcse's and a national diploma in media) its the best i can get. I would have gone to uni but my interests lye in ART.

And there are absolutely no jobs in the art industry. I hate being me! I always wanted to earn a good wage like 25k+ but unfortunately i doubt i will ever get that!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

woodinator said:


> Im 21 and i earn 13k per year.
> 
> Its absolute crap.
> 
> ...


Come on mate, chin up...My missus worked her way up from 10k - 30k+ in the space of a few years being a civil servant


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

woodinator said:


> Im 21 and i earn 13k per year.
> 
> Its absolute crap.
> 
> ...


Well save up £800, and put yourself through your HGV class 2 licence and you won't earn less than £25k.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Well save up £800, and put yourself through your HGV class 2 licence and you won't earn less than £25k.


For an extra £150 Rob will show you the secrets of being a true truck driver.

You'll get a free Mohawk, crafted by Rob's own fair hands

You'll get knuckle tattoo's of HATE and MOREHATE - bring your own compass and indian ink

Rob will show you the correct way to behave in the iPhone shop

You'll be guided in commercial kitchen knife throwing

And Rob will let you buy him some beers down the pub


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

TH&S said:


> For an extra £150 Rob will show you the secrets of being a true truck driver.
> 
> You'll get a free Mohawk, crafted by Rob's own fair hands
> 
> ...


you only get the tats when you pass the c+e test for artics...

robs right about the money though.... class 2 between 25k and 30k round this area...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've thought about doing my HGV but i doubt i'd get work without any experience.Am i right?

...I can drive well and have drove all over UK and rode my motorbikes all over Europe but this was for my own pleasure not business.

I also have decent mechanical knowledge so the basic checks wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've thought about doing my HGV but i doubt i'd get work without any experience.Am i right?
> 
> ...I can drive well and have drove all over UK and rode my motorbikes all over Europe but this was for my own pleasure not business.
> 
> I also have decent mechanical knowledge so the basic checks wouldn't be a problem.


You could go for Class 2 and do that for a bit - if the company has HGVs too they may put you in for the test after you've been there a while - they did for my other half (saying that he does Arctics about once a month if that)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Beklet said:


> You could go for Class 2 and do that for a bit - if the company has HGVs too they may put you in for the test after you've been there a while - they did for my other half (saying that he does Arctics about once a month if that)


That's what i meant...go for my class 2 but will anyone give me a job driving a class 2.Obviously i would go for my HGV 1 afterwards providing the prospects are there to be able to gain employment.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

trust me.. no experience really makes no difference.

just go on the agency for a bit before taking a full time job. you get to drive a lot of different trucks and the work is pretty varied...

as for 'i can drive well'... hehehe.... wait till the instructor gets hold of you... you will get to the point of feeling completely crap.... it isn't as easy as it looks... its just practice that mean that me and robsta make it look easy.

i have seen it too many times... cocky new driver usually has a crunch in the first week and gets stuck somewhere narrow in the first month.....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I know what you mean by the 'drive quite well' thing,it's all down to getting used to the size of vehicle you drive day in day out i guess.

What i meant there was that i am a decent confident driver,not in a big truck but in a car/van(daily driver in my van) and also on the bikes.

I shall look further into it and see what happens guys.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The big companies like the one I work for TNT take on new drivers mate.

I passed my test on a tuesday, by the next monday I was driving for morrisons. Took home £600 my first week in work.

But me and slam are in the HGV capital of the country. It's central to everywhere so it's where most hubs are, therefore more drivers required, therefore more money.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> The big companies like the one I work for TNT take on new drivers mate.
> 
> I passed my test on a tuesday, by the next monday I was driving for morrisons. Took home £600 my first week in work.
> 
> But me and slam are in the HGV capital of the country. It's central to everywhere so it's where most hubs are, therefore more drivers required, therefore more money.


£600 for a driver is good money


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> £600 for a driver is good money


Not really mate, it's average. Anyway it's not just driving dude, HGV is not as easy as it looks.....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Not really mate, it's average. Anyway it's not just driving dude, HGV is not as easy as it looks.....


Come one how hard can it be... Roll a big spliff, put on some tunes and hit the road?

Music : "easy rider - low rider"


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Come one how hard can it be... Roll a big spliff, put on some tunes and hit the road?
> 
> Music : "easy rider - low rider"


so how many time do we hear this then rob.... oh driving them things can't be hard.....

cue the simpsons... truckmaster 3000 episode....

so driving summat 8 feet wide, 15.5 feet high, 18 metres long, weighs in at 44 tonnes which bends at one end and still has to fit down country lanes is easy....

oh yes.... thats why the national pass rate for c+e first time is 35%.... most people fail it at least once....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

oh, and the simpsons episode was called maximum homerdrive


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

LOL - How do you know the episode so well?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Come one how hard can it be... Roll a big spliff, put on some tunes and hit the road?
> 
> Music : "easy rider - low rider"


Try reversing one....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

some fcukers can't drive them forward, let alone reverse them and these are so calledskilled immigrants from the eastern region.

Had one polish driver start at our place, had his assesment which he miraculously passed.

Anyway, he started on the monday evening same time that i start, he was to follow me up to Haydock. Well I hooked up to my trailer, (his was already hooked up) went to leave, but he didn't move. sat, waited.....sat, waited some more. After 25 mins I got out and went up to him and asked what the problem was.

"The truck not move" came back.

So I walked round the side of the trailer and turned the brake off for him............................he lasted 3 weeks before he went to turn into a tesco's, missed the loading entrance so decided to turn round in the car park............Taking out 30 odd cars with the back of his trailer......

I saw the boss the day after, and said....serves you fukcin' right for not demanding they pass a british test....

Chris, that's an idea for you. Go to Poland for your HGV, You only need to drive forward a 100 or so yards. No reversing, no-uncoupling, no road work.....100% true


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> LOL - How do you know the episode so well?


it was one of the first ones i watched... back in the 90's

i could tell you loads of Polish driver stories....

th eone that went partying with his mates on the m25 with the truck and several litres of vodka, the one that rammed the back end of a cop car on the north circular, the one who lost his feet when his mate pulled the pin on the trailer with the lines still connected... loads more....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Rob, I still cant believe they let you drive a 20 ton fcukin truck, I surprised there is any of this country left LMFAO, they should just send all the troops back from afganistan, drop you in the country, put a sack over your head, kick you in the shins and run off.....that'll get the taliban mofo's


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Rob, I still cant believe they let you drive a 20 ton fcukin truck, I surprised there is any of this country left LMFAO, they should just send all the troops back from afganistan, drop you in the country, put a sack over your head, kick you in the shins and run off.....that'll get the taliban mofo's


 robs could weigh in at 44 tonne... spesh if he is dragging magazines to haydock.... used to do that run from wellingboro tnt depot....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Rob, I still cant believe they let you drive a 20 ton fcukin truck, I surprised there is any of this country left LMFAO, they should just send all the troops back from afganistan, drop you in the country, put a sack over your head, kick you in the shins and run off.....that'll get the taliban mofo's


rofl, someone youtube it!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> The big companies like the one I work for TNT take on new drivers mate.
> 
> I passed my test on a tuesday, by the next monday I was driving for morrisons. Took home £600 my first week in work.
> 
> But me and slam are in the HGV capital of the country. It's central to everywhere so it's where most hubs are, therefore more drivers required, therefore more money.


Hmmm,i'll have a good look ASAP into taking my test i think.Yes i am central...Leicestershire. 

Also thanks to Slamdog for info.

Thanks a lot guys.

Ohh,if i take my HGV in Poland,will it be perfectly valid over here?(i am serious).


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes it will be mate......

I think they are on about amending it for foreign HGV drivers, so they have to sit our test after 1 year or they already have....

Jamie, I drive a 44 ton artic up to haydock every night, loaded to the back doors with Lager....

Fukc sending me to Afghanistan to fight the Taliban....There's more of them over here ain't there.....

One of my best mates is Afghan, the stories he tells about the Taliban are frightening, he's lucky he got out when he did..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Blue, you'll be laughing if you get a class 1, there's no end of work at the Crick depot's....Top money too...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Rob, I still cant believe they let you drive a 20 ton fcukin truck, I surprised there is any of this country left LMFAO, they should just send all the troops back from afganistan, drop you in the country, put a sack over your head, kick you in the shins and run off.....that'll get the taliban mofo's


lol....funny cnut you...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

blimey.. if you are in leicester then that great big place at lutterworth, magna park has so many firms needing drivers....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes...Even if you get your class 2, you may find firms round there willing to take you on driving a rigid, and they'll put you through your class 1 on their own. Youmay have to stay with them a year or so though, but £25-30k is easily done. In fact you'll struggle not to earn that...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Slamdog said:


> i could tell you loads of Polish driver stories....
> 
> th eone that went partying with his mates on the m25 with the truck and several litres of vodka, the one that rammed the back end of a cop car on the north circular, the one who lost his feet when his mate pulled the pin on the trailer with the lines still connected... loads more....


Someone failed to notice at a depot in Milton Keynes that shall remain nameless (until a driver pointed it out) that all the Polish drivers had the same licence number......:eek:


----------



## bodybuilder (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone know of any jobs going in newcastle area? i am on just about 10k a year but want to be earning more! i have a degree but all the companies i apply to want experience not qualifications!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

bodybuilder said:


> anyone know of any jobs going in newcastle area? i am on just about 10k a year but want to be earning more! i have a degree but all the companies i apply to want experience not qualifications!


this just highlights what i've believed all along... paper qualifications mean very little compared to experience... anybody can learn to do things from books, but actually doing it is another matter.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks again Slam/Rob,i shall start looking into this ASAP,already have the theory book but it will really have to wait until after i get back from Portugal before booking anything(mid May).

I am actually on the North side of Leicester(a mile from Bardon) although at that sort of money,the cost of commuting is worth it by the sounds of things.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> this just highlights what i've believed all along... paper qualifications mean very little compared to experience... anybody can learn to do things from books, but actually doing it is another matter.


True and not true lol

The job i do (computer aided design) i could have worked up from an apprenticeship etc etc, but i went to uni had a laugh,didnt work amazingly hard for a few years, met some good people then bypassed all that sh1te that apprentices have to do and went straight in at a good level.

depends what you want, but you can usually get there several ways if driven enough


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Then down the line. Two people are interviewed with simliar experience and they might favour the chap with paper behind him?


----------



## Tomskiii (Sep 12, 2007)

<10k

<- Student


----------



## buchanan (May 4, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I earn 33k in the Army but it is said that with the various benifits you get in the Army that its worth about 10k-12k a year more.


how long you been in though NCO? i left my job (electrician) and joined para reg after sep11, droped over £20,000! in salary though, only done my 3 years.

no NCO is paid enough! there were guys in my battalion that after 9 years were still full screws! 25k per annum.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

squat_this said:


> If you want to know the average earnings of the UK then look it up, I believe it's only about 15k.


Depends on how you work it out.

Mean average is GDP per capita...probably...which would be 20k-ish.

Modal average is probably lower. 1% will earn 100k plus, 7% will earn nothing (i.e. on dole, housewife etc.), vast majority are probably 15-25.

Lots of age variences too - your statistical income peak is around your early to mid 40's, where quite a few people earn 35k-40k. In your 20's, most earn fek all. After 50, your liklihood of promotion is diminished, so earnings tend to stay the same from 45 on.

Also worth thinking about the self employed. If you own a business...you may pay yourself sod all in salary, but have your company pay all your expenses (petrol, meals, other stuff), thus you're income is not really your income, it's your income plus expenses plus dividend payments ("unearned income"), plus whatever else.

That's actually something to consider in general. I know a few people who have no "job", but earn loads through capital gains on investments they hold. Annually, they might state a small income (for them), and massive capital gains on asset sales - which is what they use to live off.

Incomes not so easy to find. For 80% of the population, I'd guess the average is around 20k.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> True and not true lol
> 
> The job i do (computer aided design) i could have worked up from an apprenticeship etc etc, but i went to uni had a laugh,didnt work amazingly hard for a few years, met some good people then bypassed all that sh1te that apprentices have to do and went straight in at a good level.
> 
> depends what you want, but you can usually get there several ways if driven enough


i went the apprentice route for the same job, i am a mechanical engineer using Inventor/CAD/SolidWorks...

Uni students that come here have feck all experiance with real design and take a few years to get 'grounded' in the company... I started on the bottom rung and have worked my way up from 7.5k a year to £22.5k.

Still on a crap wage but its going up every year... a uni graduate comes in on £19k

Sadly apprentices are not valued until they leave the company and you join another as you will always be labelled as the 'apprentice'


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Just under £35k

VOIP Engineer


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Customer service engineer in a data center...25k


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

currently well under £3000 (student hehe)

but ive had a change of career and focus of mind, so if i land this process operator job on Chevron i could soon be looking above £40k

god i hope i get it, really need to get my own place now, having my brother pester me to make time to train with him, and then not show up because hes in the pub really is a downer, anyway thats another future rant that will eventually end up on here


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i answered earlier, im on £20k per year with an additional £6k coming off me second job although i am looking to give this up

come my next pay review i am expecting at least £24/25k i have been offered work at £35k and if i had not bought the house it may have been an option, as would be working abroad

this time next year i will be fully qualified (a bsc hons) and i am not doing an honours so the money WILL come


----------



## Opera14 (May 29, 2008)

At the moment around £3k for part-time work during my A Levels, am taking a gap year next year though and earning £16.5k


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

20k for about a 25 hour week.


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Blofeld said:


> 20k for about a 25 hour week.


Thats a joke!!! I want your job! lol!

This thread has really depressed and to be honest i feel i am inadequate to the rest of you.

Im a civil servant doing 5 days a week 8.30-4.30 on 14k p.a for f*cks sake!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been given my redundancy notice today - awesome.

Total bolt out of the blue. Time to get looking for something else I guess or I could be jobless come September.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

woodinator said:


> Thats a joke!!! I want your job! lol!
> 
> This thread has really depressed and to be honest i feel i am inadequate to the rest of you.
> 
> Im a civil servant doing 5 days a week 8.30-4.30 on 14k p.a for f*cks sake!!


You could be depressed by others earning more or you could be motivated to earn more yourself and start thinking how to up that salary. There will always be someone richer than you and always someone poorer than.

Even on the streets I'm sure some bums are bummed that their neighbour has three cardboard boxes and he only has one!

There are people out there working more hours than you for less so chin up. Time to get motivated and dont expect more, work out how to earn more!


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

woodinator said:


> Thats a joke!!! I want your job! lol!
> 
> This thread has really depressed and to be honest i feel i am inadequate to the rest of you.
> 
> Im a civil servant doing 5 days a week 8.30-4.30 on 14k p.a for f*cks sake!!


25hours would be around average, I've had some weeks as low as 17 or 18 hours, but trust me..... you wouldn't want to do my job if you sit behind a desk at the moment.


----------



## bristol-trance (Mar 26, 2007)

I earn 22k a year through my main job and 10k a year through my record label (digital)


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Ok I'm a bit confused....

A couple of days ago Martialartman started a thread more or less the same as this one and was shot down more than once coz people thought it was an invasion of privacy to be asked what they earned/did for a job etc....So how come people haven't been backward in coming forward on this one :confused1:

Edited to add that I really am not trying to stir the proverbial sh!t by asking that but I genuinely am interested to know how come


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

I'm a refrigeration engineer, 28k basic. 100K overtime

:cursing:


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

I get £23k a year from a pension so no longer work. I pay tax but no longer pay national insurance.

If I had continued working I would have been in the 40% tax bracket which annoyed me so much I retired - not bad really considering I am 43.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Girl4 said:


> Ok I'm a bit confused....
> 
> A couple of days ago Martialartman started a thread more or less the same as this one and was shot down more than once coz people thought it was an invasion of privacy to be asked what they earned/did for a job etc....So how come people haven't been backward in coming forward on this one :confused1:
> 
> Edited to add that I really am not trying to stir the proverbial sh!t by asking that but I genuinely am interested to know how come


No you go girl :thumb: I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Yes mate, we all have to do that [email protected]...
> 
> I always planned on working for miself but im happy with what I earn and its a secure job, good pension, sick pay etc


I bet you are happy with 30k plus you lucky B£%$"£D!!

I am on 19K a year working for E-on gas and electric and wiching i got a bloody trade through college.

I have a HND in business which i am hoping to use to get a better paid job shortly.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Average wage in the UK is £22.5k at the moment or around that...

Working on some figures over the weekend just doing some future planning and bits and bobs it makes sense that a couple need to have a joint income of around £45-50k minimum to live in comfort now. Be able to pay the mortgage on the average priced house (Around £160k), have a car each and pay all relating bills and still have some spare for some social time so not trapted at home all the time.

Anything over that would be good mind.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Currently working two part time jobs, and clearing £480 each week.

I believe that's around £30k per year.

I'm 20.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

6k weekends in a factory!!!!

next year 16k+ in a chemical plant

then onto uni ^^


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

mrbez said:


> Currently working two part time jobs, and clearing £480 each week.
> 
> I believe that's around £30k per year.
> 
> I'm 20.


Simply type in what you earn and this tells you your exact earnings, deductions and is official from the tax man:

http://listentotaxman.com/

FANTASTIC CALCULATOR


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Around £32k.

Thanks GS.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

I.T.

50K


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

19k per year

32 hours per week

Call centre

And absolutely hate it!!

I have one year to do at Uni to get degree in Business so cannot wait untill i can use it to get a better paid/more enjoyable job!!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Apprentice Multiskilled Electrician  <£10k hehe

Willl gradually go up and will shoot up when fully qualified


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Simply type in what you earn and this tells you your exact earnings, deductions and is official from the tax man:
> 
> http://listentotaxman.com/
> 
> FANTASTIC CALCULATOR


Something not right there for me. I pay more tax, less NI and more pension payments than this calculator states...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

More than 40K but there isnt really a better option to choose, and i only get about a 16% tax rate!


----------



## Lavaman (Feb 24, 2007)

Paramedic £30k before any ot.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I earn about £15.5k a year and I'm 18.

Currently work as 'Transport Admin Support'. However I've decided I'm going to take my CPC (Certificate of Professional Competence) which costs about £1000. I can then apply to be a Transport Manager if I gain enough experience, however there isn't any Transport Manager jobs going here.

Robsta & Slamdog, I see you are HGV drivers - do you have any idea what your manager is on roughly?


----------



## knightrider (Sep 9, 2008)

About 30k a year at the moment before OT as a police officer in the met.. dont do much..

Do 12 hour shifts so sorta if you include holidays have more time off work then at work.

Always considered having another job but with a shift pattern of days and nights its hard!


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Anybody want to take me on in the Liverpool area? lol

I'm currently working in Tesco at the moment, 19 and the past few years I've just coasted through life with jobs. Probably earning just over 10k at the moment, but i'll be saving up in the next few months and going to start applying for apprenticeships tradewise soon.

I'm a proper grafter so if I stick the 3 or so years out hopefully i'll get qualified and be looking at a stable income.


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

ha all you high rollers! im only and aprentice! which is 5.6k per year haha! its not to bad tho because i live at home and dont pay anything so my money, pass for my suppliments!


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

not enough :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ladorie (Nov 18, 2007)

I am the European Information Systems and Technology Manager. I manage 16 people and I am responsible for the IST at 9 offices.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I earn £250 per week.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

What did you use to do in order to get that much if you dont mind me asking???



Karen said:


> I get £23k a year from a pension so no longer work. I pay tax but no longer pay national insurance.
> 
> If I had continued working I would have been in the 40% tax bracket which annoyed me so much I retired - not bad really considering I am 43.


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

C12AIG said:


> Anybody want to take me on in the Liverpool area? lol
> 
> I'm currently working in Tesco at the moment, 19 and the past few years I've just coasted through life with jobs. Probably earning just over 10k at the moment, but i'll be saving up in the next few months and going to start applying for apprenticeships tradewise soon.
> 
> I'm a proper grafter so if I stick the 3 or so years out hopefully i'll get qualified and be looking at a stable income.


I was in your shoes just over ten years ago, drifting from one dead end job to another. Got myself locked up for selling a few class A's and then after I served my time I decided to get wise. Went to college (Hugh Baird, you might now it) and studied electrics. Qualified as a spark and then stayed on in uni one day per week studying Civil Engineering. Finished that then started a QS degree. Currently in my last year at John Moores and working 4 days a week as a QS, earning £35k basic + bonuses and the usual package, car, health etc.

What I'm saying mate, is set yourself realistic goals, not too far ahead of yourself and then once you acheive that goal, set your sights a little further. Stick at it, put in the hard work and in ten years time you could be giving the same advice to someone who was once were you are now.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rob Or Slam whats the work like in the west midlands more wolverhampton way like for Drivers do you know?

Also I have only got a car licence so would have to start from scratch do you know how much roughly it would cost me to do my Class 2 and Class 1?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a feeling Class 1 is between a grand and two grand, not sure how much Class 2 is though.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Makes me chuckle how some think this is a chance to show off :laugh:


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> What did you use to do in order to get that much if you dont mind me asking???


It was left to me when my estranged husband passed away. Because we never divorced I was his beneficiary. I knew nothing about it as we had no contact until I was traced by his company and awarded the pension.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

im back at uni now so its a bit diff but befor i started and in the summer.

warehouse labour, 6.60 an hour, 45-52 hours a week, standard wage for overtime


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Makes me chuckle how some think this is a chance to show off :laugh:


 Who is showing off mate? its a questions being asked and people are answering it what do you want them to do? lie... go stir in another thread mate.


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you asking what people earn? Or what they get paid? Two different things.

Seven years ago I was PAID over £50k per year selling internet solutions, now I EARN significantly less for 80 hours a week. I can train when I want, get all my supplements though. What do I do? I own a gym.


----------



## co13 (Oct 15, 2008)

upf , now i earn about 1k euro /month


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I am filthy rich and wipe me erse on 50s


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

26k, lance jack in army. IT Engineer. When i get out the army though, should be on a damn site more. Only 22 at the minute though, so still got a few more years i wanna do before i leave... maybe 3 more...?

Jim


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I can earn whatever I write down, its the internet ffs!

lol

what id like to see is what disposable income people are left with after all their bills, rates, mortgages, credit cards etc etc...and how much debt everyone is in! :thumb:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

18k per year plus bonus (usually around 300-400 a month)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Well make a start towards doing something about it, no time like the present, otherwise you'll end up being 3 years down the line still saying the same thing.
> 
> Where as if you did something, in 3 years you could have your own very successful little business, ripping off people for their gas repairs,  , working your own hours, answering to no one, (Except your 2 girls  ), and your stress levels should be much reduced.


Don't know about that one Nytol:confused1:

Especially when your owed 55K and you owe out 35K, tends to elevate the stress levels a tad:rolleyes:

I wish I was an employee and not an employer atm


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Don't know about that one Nytol:confused1:
> 
> Especially when your owed 55K and you owe out 35K, tends to elevate the stress levels a tad:rolleyes:
> 
> I wish I was an employee and not an employer atm


Employ yourself then:thumbup1:

Then get someone to do your job:beer:

How cool is that, zero stress


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

mind ur own, lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Employ yourself then:thumbup1:
> 
> Then get someone to do your job:beer:
> 
> How cool is that, zero stress


I couldn't get any fvcker for the money, its not like I've got one of those

easy jobs like an Architect has:wink:


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

Five-O said:


> I can earn whatever I write down, its the internet ffs!
> 
> lol
> 
> what id like to see is what disposable income people are left with after all their bills, rates, mortgages, credit cards etc etc...and how much debt everyone is in! :thumb:


One of the joys of my job. I end up with about a grand a month disposable cash! Not bad for someone my age! We all tend to do the same thing with it tho... p1ss it up the wall!

Jim


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I couldn't get any fvcker for the money, its not like I've got one of those
> 
> easy jobs like an Architect has:wink:


true:thumbup1:


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Right now....zip :-( Was a Saddlemaker this time last year and the lot went tits up...Now I'm struggling for any work at all and with a mortgage etc :-( :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jw007 said:


> true:thumbup1:


rich g!t living by the sea :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> rich g!t living by the sea :tongue:


i hate this credit crunch, my mortgage has gone down by 60% :thumb:

However I am very suprised to see how many people are affected and living in my "bubble" i dont realise it sometimes

some hard times for some people out there...

Media and that knob brown me thinks


----------

